# ISO: attn LE utah turkey hunters



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

Looking for someone with 8+ LE turkey points looking to burn them this year on a CENTRAL tag for 2023, that I could do a group app with. I’d be willing to pay for your tag, new combo license if needed and reimbursement of your points that you’ve accumulated over the years. If you’re interested, send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

How many bull elk points ya got? I'll share my turkey points in trade


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

2pntkiller said:


> How many bull elk points ya got? I'll share my turkey points in trade


0. Waiting period.

I can trade a guided trumpeter swan hunt


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I'm open to moose, pronghorn,le deer as well


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

2pntkiller said:


> I'm open to moose, pronghorn,le deer as well


Can’t share moose at all. And I’m on a OIL waiting period for those.

wait period for pronghorn. Only have 2 LE deer points


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Bux n Dux said:


> Can’t share moose at all. And I’m on a OIL waiting period for those.
> 
> wait period for pronghorn. Only have 2 LE deer points


Sounds like you'll be doing lots of fishing for the next couple years. 

Just buy a general season turkey permit and hunt. You don't need a LE tag to kill one. At least a real turkey hunter doesn't


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

taxidermist said:


> Sounds like you'll be doing lots of fishing for the next couple years.
> 
> Just buy a general season turkey permit and hunt. You don't need a LE tag to kill one. At least a real turkey hunter doesn't


Oh no, I have plenty of other hunts planned and in the works for, hopefully, many years to come. I definitely won’t have time for fishing. I will buy a general tag if I can’t get an early tag, I’m just trying to find some more opportunity if I can.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Opportunity.... sounds like the new moto for utah hunters. Forget about quality as long as everyone gets to go..


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

2pntkiller said:


> Opportunity.... sounds like the new moto for utah hunters. Forget about quality as long as everyone gets to go..


There’s plenty of quality to go along with opportunity if you don’t blast the first animal you cross paths with


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds to me like a guy that has a world record Tom turkey spotted and believes he'll get in some sort of record book if he can just get a tag to go shoot the darn thing. If this is the case he needs to up his ante a little. How about throwing in another few grand or so and hire a group of "guides" and get that 400+ point Tom all corralled in a canyon some place. Oh, the bragging value of a Tom like that will be endless. No doubt the central Utah area holds that bird and I hope he gets it. His place in history will be sealed. Can't wait to see the pic's splattered all over the place. I can see it now, his smiling face behind a giant fan with a massive 2 foot beard reaching clear to the ground. Viral You-tube videos, FaceBook all alit, even a Turkey dance on Tik-Tok. It's all his, just waitin...if he can just get that tag!


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

BPturkeys said:


> Sounds to me like a guy that has a world record Tom turkey spotted and believes he'll get in some sort of record book if he can just get a tag to go shoot the darn thing. If this is the case he needs to up his ante a little. How about throwing in another few grand or so and hire a group of "guides" and get that 400+ point Tom all corralled in a canyon some place. Oh, the bragging value of a Tom like that will be endless. No doubt the central Utah area holds that bird and I hope he gets it. His place in history will be sealed. Can't wait to see the pic's splattered all over the place. I can see it now, his smiling face behind a giant fan with a massive 2 foot beard reaching clear to the ground. Viral You-tube videos, FaceBook all alit, even a Turkey dance on Tik-Tok. It's all his, just waitin...if he can just get that tag!


Truth be told, I’m trying to get a tag so I can go hunt with my wife for that week since she will have a tag herself (6 points). Yes I’ll go with her anyways. But she mentioned it would be cool if we both had tags. I’m trying to make her idea of a great hunt a reality. That’s it. I don’t give a dam about a record book entry. I have multiple animals that qualify for book entries, including a B&C Shiras moose taken with a bow. None of which have ever been entered. That’s never a goal when I get a tag to go hunting. Im sorry if anyone read this post and assumed I was trying to kill a specific “trophy” quality bird. That’s not even close to what my intentions are with this.


----------



## Wyo2ut (Aug 2, 2016)

Bux n Dux said:


> I definitely won’t have time for fishing.


Quotes like this just rub me wrong...you have time for turkey hunting but not fishing? That's like saying you would rather go to the salon than to the football game!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, good enough, but geeze, I really was lookin forward to seein that bird. Anyway, maybe I don't understand something, but if your wifes 6 points will assure her a tag, why don't you just put in with her?


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

BPturkeys said:


> OK, good enough, but geeze, I really was lookin forward to seein that bird. Anyway, maybe I don't understand something, but if your wifes 6 points will assure her a tag, why don't you just put in with her?


They average points when applying as a group. So if he has zero points and puts in as a group with her points then they will both each have three points. I give up the LE turkey game long ago and just do general season, Always get a tag and no APP. fees that way.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll share my 14 turkey points If you have 24+ deer points you'll share... 😂


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

To bad a person can't "transfer" points to another hunter. I'd be willing to "transfer" 28 moose points for the cost of 1K a point.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> To bad a person can't "transfer" points to another hunter. I'd be willing to "transfer" 28 moose points for the cost of 1K a point.


Let's you and I put in joint, and if we draw, I'll pay you $1,000 per point for the difference in our individual point totals. (Can you even apply joint for OIL hunts??)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

No


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> To bad a person can't "transfer" points to another hunter. I'd be willing to "transfer" 28 moose points for the cost of 1K a point.


I can see the wheels turning at the DWR to make this a reality. Just pay a modest fee to the state to make it happen. That should help point creep...not.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

toasty said:


> I can see the wheels turning at the DWR to make this a reality. Just pay a modest fee to the state to make it happen. That should help point creep...not.


It's all about the $$$


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

Wyo2ut said:


> Quotes like this just rub me wrong...you have time for turkey hunting but not fishing? That's like saying you would rather go to the salon than to the football game!


Quite the opposite.

I just don’t have time for it in my life.


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

toasty said:


> I can see the wheels turning at the DWR to make this a reality. Just pay a modest fee to the state to make it happen. That should help point creep...not.


Actually it probably would help in the long run. But the first 5 years of it would be awful as far as draw odds go


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If points could be transferred, My grandkids would be having some huge smiles on their faces.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> If points could be transferred, My grandkids would be having some huge smiles on their faces.


They can, in a way. Just draw the tags and then mentor it to them. You still get to be present with the hunt, actually you have to, and then they pull the trigger.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> They can, in a way. Just draw the tags and then mentor it to them. You still get to be present with the hunt, actually you have to, and then they pull the trigger.


I've actually considered that.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> I've actually considered that.


Honestly, I think you should. Both of my parents don't have the urge to kill a big game animal any longer, but I buy points for all the species that I can for each of them every year. My kids should have some pretty great tags in their youth, thanks to grandpa and grandma.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Bux n Dux said:


> Looking for someone with 8+ LE turkey points looking to burn them this year on a CENTRAL tag for 2023, that I could do a group app with. I’d be willing to pay for your tag, new combo license if needed and reimbursement of your points that you’ve accumulated over the years. If you’re interested, send me a PM. Thanks!


Wish I could help man, only 6 points here.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

_"Honestly, I think you should. Both of my parents don't have the urge to kill a big game animal any longer, but I buy points for all the species that I can for each of them every year. My kids should have some pretty great tags in their youth, thanks to grandpa and grand."_

Hum, I got to think about this one for awhile. Something about using that "loop hole" doesn't feel just right.

Actually it isn't as simple as just having grandma draw a tag, loading the kids in the back seat and go hunting. There are many requirements that go along with the mentoring process that might make you re-think this idea. For example, the kid must be 18 or under, grandma actually has to be with the kid as he/she is hunting... and a whole host of rules that attempt to close any "loopholes". These are just a couple of a couple pages of rules; Here's the link to the Utah Mentoring program:





R657-67 – Utah Hunter Mentoring Program


This rule creates a hunting mentor program that will increase hunting opportunities for Utah families and provides the procedures under which a minor child may share the permit of another to take protected wildlife.




wildlife.utah.gov


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

BPturkeys said:


> _"Honestly, I think you should. Both of my parents don't have the urge to kill a big game animal any longer, but I buy points for all the species that I can for each of them every year. My kids should have some pretty great tags in their youth, thanks to grandpa and grand."_
> 
> Hum, I got to think about this one for awhile. Something about using that "loop hole" doesn't feel just right.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link - believe me, I'm well versed with the process! Thankfully, both my parents are still fairly young and in great shape. What better than having grandpa sitting right next to his grandson when the trigger is pulled?! Or having grandma sitting right next to her granddaughter when the trigger is pulled?!


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't like the Youth Mentoring program, youth already has tags set aside for them. Grandpa and Grandma can still sit with Grandson or Daughter without having drawn a tag. To me this is a small part to point creep. People in the draw that are pilling up points when those tags could go to someone wanting to hunt Big Game. But whatever...... Utah doesn't have a hunter recruiting problem.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I don’t like the Youth Mentor program either.
Youth need to earn their tags like we do.
I do like that Grandma can still buy points and then group apply with granddaugther and average points to BOTH draw.
Nothing better than having Grandma talked in to picking up a rifle and hunting alongside granddaughter and BOTH filling tags.
I watched my Grandma and Mom put down a lot of Deer in my youth.
Incredible memories.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If I did draw the OIL tag, I'd more than likely let the oldest grandson shoot it. I'd be there with them and not have an issue whatsoever with who pulls the trigger. Either way, the shoulder mount would be going to one of them anyway after I kick the bucket.


----------



## Bux n Dux (Jun 6, 2021)

BPturkeys said:


> _"Honestly, I think you should. Both of my parents don't have the urge to kill a big game animal any longer, but I buy points for all the species that I can for each of them every year. My kids should have some pretty great tags in their youth, thanks to grandpa and grand."_
> 
> Hum, I got to think about this one for awhile. Something about using that "loop hole" doesn't feel just right.
> 
> ...


It’s actually quite a simple process and really easy to follow said rules. You want to complain about lack of opportunities, but hesitate at the idea of taking advantage of a great opportunity


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, ok, since you put it that way I guess I'll make up my mind. Looks like nothing more than a gimmick to legalize party hunting it me. Grandma draws a tag, of which she has no intention of using, and is for the intent purpose of someone else shooting the game.
In the old days we called that party hunting, not a legal opportunity to go hunting. Times have changed since we monetized hunting. Actually, I have no real problem with the spirit of the Mentoring Program but somehow when manipulated for the purpose of accumulating points to just be passed onto someone else...Hum, oh well, ain't my problem any more. You young guys will figure it all out.


----------

